# G4003g power lever issue?



## boostin53 (Dec 4, 2017)

A friend of mine was operating my G4003g lathe the other day. When he was finished with it, I went to get on it. The on/off lever now travels all the way down to the chip pan and the lathe turns off. I removed the switch cover and inspected it.

Of course the little cam that's on the end of the shaft that has the lobe to make contact with the appropriate switch for forward/reverse/off was out of timing. I loosened the setscrew and reset the position so it does what it's suppose to. But the power lever is still able to go down all the way to the chip pan, which causes the roller switch to go past the "on" point of the cam and it powers off, unless I lift the lever a bit. The lever also goes up to and can touch the leadscrew in the reverse position.

I don't think I'm crazy, as I don't ever recall the lever having that much travel. So what should I be looking for to stop this over travel of the lever???


----------



## Superburban (Dec 4, 2017)

Look it up on Grizzleys web site. The parts diagram may give you an idea of what is out of whack. Also, be aware grizzley made a change in the switch a few years back. You will need to know which one you have.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 4, 2017)

I had the same problem on my G4003G earlier this year when I first turned it on.
It just takes a bit of finagling to get the set screw tight at the right point on the shaft.
It took me 4 tries to get it where I wanted it.

I was surprised that there was no flat to stabilize the set screw.


----------



## boostin53 (Dec 4, 2017)

Superburban said:


> Look it up on Grizzleys web site. The parts diagram may give you an idea of what is out of whack. Also, be aware grizzley made a change in the switch a few years back. You will need to know which one you have.



I got the timing of the cam right, from what I can tell. What I can't seem to figure out is what limits the levers amount of throw. Even looking at the diagram in the lathes manual or online.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 5, 2017)

I looked at mine and can't see where the lever stops are. Doesn't appear to be where the handle is attached to the selector shaft and not at the TS end of the shaft. I'm thinking it might be in the switch box end of the shaft, at the headstock. But you've been in there. I too looked at the parts diagrams and can't see anything helpful there. This might be a case of following the moving parts and their connections to see where the stops might be. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## boostin53 (Dec 5, 2017)

HBilly1022 said:


> I looked at mine and can't see where the lever stops are. Doesn't appear to be where the handle is attached to the selector shaft and not at the TS end of the shaft. I'm thinking it might be in the switch box end of the shaft, at the headstock. But you've been in there. I too looked at the parts diagrams and can't see anything helpful there. This might be a case of following the moving parts and their connections to see where the stops might be. Sorry I couldn't help.



Yes, I was in the switch box to reset the cam for the switch activation points. I will admit that I didn't spend too much time in there, as I was pressed for time. But at the same time, I couldn't see how the cam and switches would act as stop points. As the only thing it contacts are the little rollers on the the switches.

I'll get back in there when I have time and take pictures of it then post them here. Maybe one of y'all can compare mine to yours to see if something looks different.


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 5, 2017)

On my 12x36 lathe, not a G4003G but similar to it, the forward and reverse positions of the control rod are held by a detent system on the right end. The collar (ref 906, p101 in the G4003G manual) has two dimples in it with a ball, spring and set screw detent in the end bracket (ref 901 on p101).
The G4003G does not seem to have this feature but it would be easy to add it and solve the problem.


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 5, 2017)

On another note, the G0750G lathe has the ball detent system on the left end of the control rod, ref 955,958 and 959 on page 104 of the G0750G manual. It strikes me as odd that the G4003G lathe does not seem to have a similar feature somewhere.


----------



## boostin53 (Dec 5, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> On another note, the G0750G lathe has the ball detent system on the left end of the control rod, ref 955,958 and 959 on page 104 of the G0750G manual. It strikes me as odd that the G4003G lathe does not seem to have a similar feature somewhere.


It very likely might. I didn't see it on the headstock side. I'll look at the lever and tailstock side later


----------



## epanzella (Dec 5, 2017)

My G4003G has a collar against the boss that holds the tailstock end of the switch shaft. I didn't take it apart but there appears to be a ball detent trapped between the collar and the boss.


----------



## boostin53 (Dec 6, 2017)

Got to looking at the lathe today. With the help of other, I found what stops the lever. Sure enough, at the collar on the tailstock end, there was a pin that rides in a channel that limits the lever throw. This pin however, was not in the channel, but somehow managed to fall out and was laying in the chip pan. I just so happened to catch it with my wandering eye. I put it back in and adjusted the position of the collar and all is good now.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 6, 2017)

boostin53 said:


> View attachment 249089
> View attachment 249089
> View attachment 249090
> View attachment 249090
> ...



Congratulations on the fix and thanks for posting this.


----------



## 6literZ (Dec 12, 2017)

The switch on my 4003G was broken due to the rod walking towards the headstock and putting pressure on the switch. I've ordered a new switch and I'm going to put a split collar on the far left side of the rod to keep the rod centered and keep pressure off the electrical switch.


----------

